# Deleted



## ~firefly~ (26 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jun 2013)

A piece of carpet would do


----------



## Ian_lawton (26 Jun 2013)

My 350 Aquaoak has dinted our laminate floor in the kitchen


----------



## ~firefly~ (26 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jun 2013)

my 330l aqua one hasn't got feet. you could take them off or leave them off if its flat pack cabinet then carpet will be plenty


----------



## ~firefly~ (26 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jun 2013)

no cabinet will be ok, as long as the screws that hold feet on don't hold cabinet together as well. im quite surprised large tank cabinets have feet, like you say that's a lot of weight on a small area. my 330l and stand weighs 500kg when full


----------



## ~firefly~ (26 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jun 2013)

I've just looked at a photo and it looks like they do
_Juwel Rio 300 Aquarium and Cabinet | Swell UK_


----------



## ~firefly~ (26 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## sa80mark (26 Jun 2013)

The screws that hold the uprights in place do go through the centre of the feet but you can remove the feet and just put the screws in as normal, the feet are useless anyway as there not height adjustable so theres really very little point to them


----------



## ~firefly~ (26 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## fish fodder (26 Jun 2013)

If it makes you feel any better I have a rio 300 on laminate floor with the feet still on the cabinet and it hasn't damaged the floor.... It has however pushed it down about 1cm


----------



## Ady34 (27 Jun 2013)

I think the feet are to ensure enough clearance on the opening doors if placed on carpet where it will sink.
On laminate I'm sure you could remove the feet if you wished.


----------



## Anthony89 (27 Jun 2013)

Just get a piece of 12 or 18mm mdf cut to size. B&q will cut it for free.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jun 2013)

Anthony89 said:


> Just get a piece of 12 or 18mm mdf cut to size. B&q will cut it for free.



@ £19 for a 8' x 4'  and 2 free cuts. its much cheaper to leave feet off and stand on old carpet and you wont have a huge off cut kicking around


----------



## Alastair (27 Jun 2013)

Email juwel uk and see what they advise and if its structurally ok to remove them permanantly as the cabinets are only made out of chip board type material and if your floot is uneven that bottom piece could start to mishape


----------



## NattyAntlers (27 Jun 2013)

In a rented property the last thing you need is a fight to get the deposit back when you leave because of even the smallest blemish, and if its a letting agent doing the check out they will find it (even if it doesn't exist) then try and charge you for the whole room to have the laminate replaced.
I would think with that kind of weight with the feet on and on carpet there still may be a chance of dents in the laminate?
It would probably be overkill but carpet or underlay then mdf would be the way I would go, but then I could never bring myself to own a large tank like that again.


----------



## sanj (27 Jun 2013)

You could have a piece of marine ply cut, the weight will be evenly distributed and it should protect the laminate from dints.


----------



## ~firefly~ (27 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jun 2013)

Ask insurers that question directly tell them its 350l and you want accidental cover for it. Keep a note of the date and time of phone call, it will be recorded. Insurers like worming their way out of paying especialy with unusual items. Mines insured like this and ive got copies of emails and times of phone calls with recipts for tank just in case.


----------



## ~firefly~ (27 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jun 2013)

Contents full cover + accident.  our landlord has the other its up to them to sort that. i told them we had a 350l tank too


----------



## sparkyweasel (27 Jun 2013)

You should ask your insurance company if that's covered. If they say (in writing) that it is, they can't weasel out of paying if you have to claim. If not they will probably offer you additional cover for an extra premium and you can decide if it's worth having.


----------



## Brian Murphy (27 Jun 2013)

I have a juwel rio 400 on a laminate floor, never even thought about any damage it could do at the time.  Haven't really checked for any to date so just hope its ok when the time comes to move house in about a year


----------



## ~firefly~ (29 Jun 2013)

Deleted


----------

